# I passed my CPC exam for 6/18/11!!!



## tpequeno (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my results today and I passed!!!! It was a very hard test but I am so happy I don't have to retake it!!!!


----------



## RRMACK (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations...where did you take the exam?  I took one that day too and am still waiting for the results...hmmm...maybe that isn't a good sign.


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats...!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jun 22, 2011)

tpequeno said:


> I got my results today and I passed!!!! It was a very hard test but I am so happy I don't have to retake it!!!!



Congratulations!  Time to celebrate!


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Jun 22, 2011)

*cpc exam*

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am taking it next saturday and am a nervous wreck. Took a lot of practice tests and scored ok on them but, I have di this for 12 years still I hate tests.


----------



## krisfelty (Jun 22, 2011)

To RRMACK~

Don't worry too much if someone who took the test the same day as you has their results already. It all depends on when (what time) the proctor dropped them off at FedEx and what state they have have to travel from. It doesn't mean you did not do well 

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC


----------



## Babybluz668@hotmail.com (Jun 22, 2011)

tpequeno said:


> I got my results today and I passed!!!! It was a very hard test but I am so happy I don't have to retake it!!!!



Where did you take your exam?


----------



## snjberry (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats awesome.  It is a hard test worth it.  I agree with the others don't worry about time it takes to get score.  I took test with coworker and she got her results 3 days before me.  You'll do fine.


----------



## tpequeno (Jun 22, 2011)

I took it in Houston on Saturday and I used the practice tests plus the study guide but I have also been working for about 5 years in billing and coding.  Thanks everyone for their congrats!!!


----------



## cpowell0818 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats great I hope I get the same good news. I took my test this saturday as well but the results are still pending.


----------



## kdinspire (Jun 22, 2011)

I also passed my exam on 6-18-11. Congrats and best of luck to the both of us.


----------



## kmschwarz (Jun 23, 2011)

how did you get your results so fast?? I took the CPC exam 6/18 in Birmingham, AL and it still says "pending" on mine.


----------



## kjames@mchs.com (Jun 24, 2011)

I took my exam on June 18th, Columbus, Ohio and still no results.  They are driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmschwarz (Jun 24, 2011)

I passed!!!


----------



## elizabetharonson (Jun 24, 2011)

I also took my test on 6-18, in Olympia, WA. I just found out today that I passed! I am so relieved!


----------



## taraaapc@gmail.com (Dec 13, 2012)

*Quick Question*

I took my CPC exam 12/8/12 and under Results is states "Pending Schedule Retake" what does that mean?

Thank you
Tara


----------



## cindya4271@gmail.com (Dec 13, 2012)

It just means the results aren't in yet  the waiting is awful, I thought I was going to go insane!


----------



## Sivaselva59 (Dec 14, 2012)

I took my exam on 12/09/12, still no result


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 20, 2012)

cindya4271@gmail.com said:


> It just means the results aren't in yet  the waiting is awful, I thought I was going to go insane!



You are so right!  The waiting was the hardest.  I got so depressed thinking I had failed but just got my results today and I passed!  I cried my eyes out!


----------



## hernpa (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish it was instant because the anxiety is almost as bad as before the exam!


----------

